# Vacuum extension hoses for a router



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

My Craftsman router has a standard 1 1/4 port to attach a vacuum hose.

Craftsman makes a small compact vacuum with a 4 ft 1 1/4 hose. Their next product up the line also has a 1 1/4 in hose which is 7 ft.

Over at Sears I asked about extension hoses. They showed me a 1 7/8 which they said is all they had.

Well all this is confusing.

Looking at the project in the Better Homes and Gardens Wood magazine issue #199
for Sept 2010 there is a nice project for a sanding station which could adapt to a router table. This could be done once all this hose business is straightened out.

I guess the primary question is: how can I get a 1 1/4hose extension which can be used with the small Craftsman vacuum as a separate item? If a part number and description is necessary, I'll find that.

Here: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917713000P


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

A search on ebay for "shop vac hose" turned up several hits on the first page. Id post the link but I dont think I can for 2 more posts


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lon...

if you wish to go from the 1 1/4" to a 1 7/8" hose..here is the adaptor sears offers..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917827000P?mv=rr

you can go from 1 1/4 to 1 7/8 then 1 7/8 to 2 1/2 and then put on just about any length hose you like...

here is the ebay link for 1 1/4" vac hose that I think Jason may have been referring to

1 1 4 vac hose items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Business Industrial items on eBay.com!

ebay: shop vac hose listings

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=sh...ose&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I believe that the hose they had is for the 5 horse vac. The person may have thought that He new about the product. Apparently, He doesn't


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I now know ebay has something anyway. They don't look biddable though. At $40
(when shipping is included) I could prob'y get the 5 hp vac with the 7 ft hose when on extreme markdown. I'll keep an eye out for deals.

I already have one of those 1 1/4 to 2 in adapters. I think that is for specific diameter change for the Ryobi sander in the Wood mag piece or to a larger vac with 2in standard Shop Vac style fittings. For this application a 1 1/4 extension should be enough. I'll not take back the adapter. That was $3.50 or so.

The Wood magazine extension shows a 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 "compression coupler" to connect the vacuum end. Down at Ace they didn't know exactly what a Schedule 40 compression coupler was. Anyway the compression coupler should attach to the 
sleeve end of the vaccum cleaner hose. That's to build the whole S-shaped design for above the table.

I'll see if I can find a pic at Wood mag.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

loninappleton said:


> My Craftsman router has a standard 1 1/4 port to attach a vacuum hose.
> 
> Craftsman makes a small compact vacuum with a 4 ft 1 1/4 hose. Their next product up the line also has a 1 1/4 in hose which is 7 ft.
> 
> ...


Hi lon - I put myself through something of an ordeal a few months ago trying to get all my handheld stuff hooked up to my shopvac dust collection wanna be. Depending on how flexible you need it, I did find some 1 1/4 ID hose at HD that was sold in bulk. A little to stiff if you need to move it around but worked ok for "pig tails" on most of my handheld stuff. I then found some thin wall PVC fittings (under sink stuff) that would function as couplers in the plumbing department. I also found that a lot of the cheaper upright vacuum cleaners (Bissel was one I think) use 1 1/4 stretchable hose and got some of that dumpster diving. Some of those also have neat little 90* elbows attached. Managed to get everything hooked up except my B&D hand planer which has an irregular shaped port and Bosch finish sander with an oval port. :angry:. I also found some stuff that looked really promising by the submersible pumps but sending high velocity air through it would make it howl like a banshee. Worked just fine until you got a length of about 5 ft and it would raise such a ruckus. 
Point is, there are alternatives out there. Hope this helps


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The one thing that I want to tell You is that there is no comparison when setting the two together. The 5 Hr. will develop a great deal of suction. It can pick-up much more, and will draw it from a foot, or so. My grandson has the small one, and I have the large one. Mine is over ten years old. Just so You know.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Have you tried swimming pool filter hose?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jack...

have you used pool hose?? thoughts on it?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Jack...
> 
> have you used pool hose?? thoughts on it?


No I have not, I know its really for PRESSURE, as opposed to vacuum, but maybe with a smaller vac it would be fine, and it is inexpensive enough for a trial, (I think).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If you're looking to buy rather than build you might consider a Mr. Nozzle setup like sold in Rockler (or Amazon). The URL for details is Mr. Nozzle Homepage.

I caught their 115DB (their large kit) for $72 w/freight to Alaska included (the freight here would be $30-440 alone) Amazon.com: Mr. Nozzle M-115-DB Vac Tool Kit: Home Improvement. That's for a 15' hose 1-1/2", all kinds of adapters (including to my Cra*sman Vac) and way more ends than I'll ever use. 

I did order a #117 hose end to convert from the 1-1/2 down to the 1-1/4" size that the PC, DeWalt and other tools use on their vac hose.

They offer shorter hoses, bulk hose and buy the ends you want options. 

I got tired of the lousy ~2" plastic hose that comes with the Sears. 

They sell 2" hose too. 

This hose feels just like the orange stuff you see at the commercial car wash vacuums, which is their primary market.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Still looking for answers on this, I'll approach it another way.

Getting a pic of the "dust-catching sanding center" has not been successful. Perhaps I have to be a subscriber, who knows.

Anyway, the photo shows a craftsman using what I can make out to be a Ryobi palm sander. That is attached to the over the table construction to provide free movement of the sander. The end on the table arm has one of those 2 1/2 to 1 1/4 in adapters and the Ryobi has the 1 1/4 in port on the sander.

Where did they get the hose for the Ryobi? My Craftsman router certainly didn't come with that sort of accessory even though it has the same kind of 1 1/4 in installable port to attach a hose.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

loninappleton said:


> Still looking for answers on this, I'll approach it another way.
> 
> Getting a pic of the "dust-catching sanding center" has not been successful. Perhaps I have to be a subscriber, who knows.
> 
> ...


Hi Lon - is this the pic? If so, it looks like standard 1-1/4" vac hose to me. Has what looks like an elbow incorporated a foot or so from the tool but those can be fabricated out of several things, PVC fitting or automotive radiator hose or....... 

Side note - with Windows, just right click on a picture and select "save picture as..." . Give it a name and location and you have a picture. Unless, of course, it has been copy protected somehow.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I couldn't get to the picture. In this redition it is not too clear but there is that black adapter at one end and a 1 1/4 fitting at the router. Something like that couldn't conceivably be more than $10.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

loninappleton said:


> Yes, I couldn't get to the picture. In this redition it is not too clear but there is that black adapter at one end and a 1 1/4 fitting at the router. Something like that couldn't conceivably be more than $10.


Hi Lon - OK. your talking about the adaptor going into the PVC. 
Can't tell for sure. That could be 1-1/2 hose he's working with and could be a 1 1/2ID to 1 -1/2 OD coupler. 
When building something like that, more than once I've just trundled everything down to the store and started roaming around till I found what fit, or, was close enough to rework.:fie:


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Well 1 1/4, 1 1/2, 1 7/8 (nominal 2 in I suppose). There seems to be as little compatibility as the early days of computer operating systems. Could be I could go Little, Big little but that hardly makes any sense. The parts list for that sanding table is quite specific. Sears seems like the only place I've seen hose at all but I've never really looked before. The stuff coming out of the sump pump here where I live looks like similar product: very flexible and about 1 1/2 (rather than 2 in like a Shop vac.)

Maybe someplace supplies sump pump hose that doesn't cost $30- $40.

I'll keep looking and thanks to all who are replying.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ once mentioned checking out Goodwill as a source for old vacuum hoses, whether or not the vac is good. It might take some looking but then you might score too!


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I go to the thrift all the time. But Goodwill doesn't have much junky stuff anymore. This is dumpster dive territory.

The Sears told me that vacs were going on sale soon, so I'll see how the prices look at the better model. One place I haven't looked much at is Lowes. All the big box outfits are here but Lowes never seems like much of a deal place.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Getting closer with something like this:

1-1/2 or 1-1/4 - FP0012-6U-P2 at The Home Depot

Just a matter of getting the right adapters maybe.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

loninappleton said:


> Getting closer with something like this:
> 
> 1-1/2 or 1-1/4 - FP0012-6U-P2 at The Home Depot
> 
> Just a matter of getting the right adapters maybe.


Hi Lon - Specs look good but you better check the reviews on that stuff. Half the people are complaining about pin hole leaks. 

The other thing I got to thinking about is whether your vac will have enough power to do you any good with that rig. I looked at the link you posted and it said it's a 1.5hp vac. Not sure that will have enough power to pull the dust through all the tubing you need to make that collector work. 
Good Luck


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I went to a more local big box hardware store called Menards and they have a 24 foot length of 1 1/4 in sump pump hose for $4.98. The guy there showed me how a compression fitting would work as well.

Out on my cruise on junk day I found a vacuum cleaner for parts of one of mine. Don't know if it works yet. If yes, I'l like to cut off the stiff hose altogether and clamp on some of this more flexible and narrower gauge kind. A project for the winter.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

loninappleton said:


> I went to a more local big box hardware store called Menards and they have a 24 foot length of 1 1/4 in sump pump hose for $4.98. The guy there showed me how a compression fitting would work as well.
> 
> Out on my cruise on junk day I found a vacuum cleaner for parts of one of mine. Don't know if it works yet. If yes, I'l like to cut off the stiff hose altogether and clamp on some of this more flexible and narrower gauge kind. A project for the winter.


Hey Loni, keep in mind that the sump hose is made to keep pressure in, not for vacuuming, it may collapse, which is why I thought it might be alright for a SMALL vac, but I would expect a large one to collapse it.

I wish you the best, and keep us posted as I am sure many here would like to know if this inexpensive alternative is a viable option.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know the composition of these things. But if by collapse you mean kink, then that would explain how pin holes get into some of these.


----------

